# La mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta



## jchap27

Bonjour!

Purtroppo, so solo qualche parola della lingua francese. Tuttavia, vorrei sapere se ci fosse una traduzione per la frase italiana, "La mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta." Penso che sia una frase abbastanza buffa e voglio dirla a una mia amica (che parla francese) quando lei fa qualcosa non troppo intelligente!!! Significa che ci sarà sempre stupidità nel mondo.

Forse un poco più aiuto, la traduzione da inglese è "stupidità si riproduce." O anche ho visto un altro tentativo per tradurre la frase, "Le idiote non sono una specie a rischio."

Merci!


----------



## cubo magico

La puoi tradurre così : _La mère des cons est toujours enceinte._


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, trovo questa espressione poco comprensibile perfino abbastanza offensiva in francese e eviterei di usarla nei riguardi di una persona che ritengo mia amica. Consiglio disinteressato, s'intende...


----------



## Nino83

Ma infatti in Italia la utilizziamo quando parliamo di qualcuno, di una terza persona. Non si dice al nostro interlocutore! Nemmeno quando fa una cosa stupida.  

Ad esempio: 
Leggiamo una notizia sul giornale. _Parini, confessione degli studenti "Abbiamo allagato noi il liceo"_

Parlando con un/a nostro/a amico/a diciamo: 
D: "hai sentito che alcuni studenti hanno allagato una scuola?" 
R: "eh, si, incredibile! La mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nino , grazie della spiegazione!
Allora, in francese corrisponderebbe piuttosto a qualcosa del tipo "(Incroyable,) il y a des cons/crétins partout !" o "Plus con que ça, tu meurs !"


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Matou. 
Si, la prima soluzione mi sembra la più azzeccata. 
Per la seconda, in Italia c'è lo stesso proverbio ("più di così si muore"). 
Saluti


----------



## underhouse

Nino83 said:


> Ciao Matou.
> Si, la prima soluzione mi sembra la più azzeccata.
> Per la seconda, in Italia c'è lo stesso proverbio ("più coglioni di così si muore").
> Saluti


----------

